# Fixed Blade Knife



## Karinkharris (Mar 26, 2022)

I found a new website with some deals for Fixed Blade Knives: Fixed Blade Hunting Knives, 50 Best Fixed Blade Knives in 2022,. Not sure about this website, anyone tried from here.


----------



## Moooza (Mar 26, 2022)

Are you affiliated with this website?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 26, 2022)

Probably chock full of fakes and at best, completely unnecessary.

FROM THE WEBSITE:

_Please make sure no questions about product pricing and stock status. As Sportsman Finder is an online outdoor sporting supplies directory, we do not sell any product directly. We only show the product listing from the retailers registered with us._

Before emailing them, you have to acknowledge the following:

_I understand that Sportsman Finder does not sell any hunting, fishing, camping & boating gear directly. They only have the product listing from registered retailers. No inquiry about the products, order status, or availability. In case you already placed an order, please contact the retailer you placed an order with._


----------

